# Awkwardness, clumsiness



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Everytime I turn around, I bump into something, step on something, find myself suddenly blocking someone (up close).

And I always knock things over (just the other day, when reaching for a can of shaving cream on a store shelf, I knocked all of them off. The sales person was nice about it. "Here, let me get that," she said as I fumbled to put them back. But I was so embarrassed).

I have little balance or equilibrium. Almost no sense of my place in my surroundings.I feel all wobbly (kind of like being drunk).

On evening strolls, my constant fear is that a passing police officer might think I'm under the influence of something, and stop me for a sobriety test (maybe even decide to take me in).

But I _need_ my evening strolls, so it's a chance I take.

Aside from the latter, I practically never venture out into public without a good reason.

Does anyone else experience this sort of problem?

e


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

I feel it but normally I'm OK, probably slightly below average on the dexterity stakes though.

Keep the evening strolls up it's a habit I'm trying to get into...never enough hours in the day :roll:


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Enigma, I *TOTALLY* relate to your description. I'm sure there are others here to. I have had my balance tested and passed with flying colours. I believe it has to do with the connection of our vision to our brain.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Uni, any new findings from your research??


----------



## mulder (May 8, 2005)

I've had problems like this, not quite as bad as you've described though. I often (even before I had DR) end up in a tangle with somebody I'm walking with, turning in the opposite direction and crashing into them, or sliding towards them slowly as we down the street. When the DR started, I occasionally mis-judged walking through doorways, and I still get confused when something in the corner of my eye appears to be heading towards me. The other day I jumped out the way of a truck I thought was right next to me, but it wasn't even near! Yep, it's difficult to tell where things are in relation to myself.


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

I have this alot. Is a spatial awareness thing. I have most trouble walking into walls-as in will walk through a doorway and smash my right side into the wall. You can get this with just sleep deprivation. Mine got better when i was doing circus training. Funny thing though, i could spin through the air and know where to land but then id walk of the matt and fall over cause i misjudge where i put my feet.Hehe. I also get the wobbly walking thing and very disorientated, and when i do i stop, breathe and try to wait till my body restabilises itself.Just out of curiosity e, do you know your right and left? I don't and my chiro recently gave me excercises to try and get my spatial awareness better through a left right cross over thing.Hard to explain but u use opposite arm, leg and head movements. I'v been slack and havn't done them so i wil start and let you know if it helps.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

ShyTiger said:


> Is a spatial awareness thing.


Yeah, that's been my thinking.



> I have most trouble walking into walls-as in will walk through a doorway and smash my right side into the wall.


Ouch! I hate it when that happens (I'm always banging into furniture as well.)



> Just out of curiosity e, do you know your right and left?


Hard to say, I generally don't keep track.



> I don't and my chiro recently gave me excercises to try and get my spatial awareness better through a left right cross over thing.Hard to explain but u use opposite arm, leg and head movements.


Sounds pretty interesting.



> I'v been slack and havn't done them so i wil start and let you know if it helps.


Thanks, I would appreciate that. 

e


----------



## sming (May 7, 2005)

I am lucky in that my DR/DP symptoms are 2% as bad as some peeps on this forum. However, when I am DR-ing and walking, my direction is not fully in control and I often end up wobbling into people or closer to them than I would normally.

This isn't helped by my eyes often watering quite badly when my DR is bad <cue comedic image of bloke in suit with eyes screwed up and watering with poor sense of balance walking along busy subway platform>

pete


----------



## mulder (May 8, 2005)

My left and right awareness seems fine, but I've never really thought about it.

Does anybody have trouble finding their way through crowds? I find myself getting frustrated and just barging through people sometimes.

I've always thought my mum to be clumsy out of carelesness, but now I'm wondering if she too has trouble with spacial awareness. She's always banging herself on something, or tripping up.


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Ever been woke up suddenly by someone and find yourself completely spaced out about your surroundings? I think it's some kind of mild form of this - where you're not quite soldified yet.

However, the nice thing about the physical universe is that no matter how much you question it - it will remind you that it's real enough (when you slam yourself into it, that is).


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

This is freaky!! I swear to god I was at work today and was thinking that when I get home I should post on this board to see if anyone else's equilibrium is fucked up. And I get on here and see this!

I feel like I'm on a boat... everything is tilting and swaying. It takes effort for me to walk straight. I also have problems getting through crowds. It seems people are just gonna walk right into me so I try to avoid them but then they move too so I just stop and then they look all pissed like I stopped just to be in their way.

I think this wasnt such a problem when i was still on klonopin. I need to write all this down and tell my doctor.


----------



## Shadow Cat (May 3, 2005)

A lot here seem to have the same thing. I sometimes do, but do you really think it's part of depersonalization? It seems like it might be something else. I have DP/DR and I'm slightly clumsy, but nothing quite like that.


----------



## sming (May 7, 2005)

Shadow Cat said:


> A lot here seem to have the same thing. I sometimes do, but do you really think it's part of depersonalization?


Well, if a significantly statistically higher percentage of people on this forum have problems with balance, then yes, I would say it's in some way related to DP :wink:


----------



## mulder (May 8, 2005)

Well, I've never been super co-ordinated I suppose, but it's just so much worse now with the DR problems that I feel my past clumsyness was due to my DR not being fully developed, but just in the background for most of my life.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Weird, I usually don't have these symptoms. Maybe once and a while I will stumble, but it isn't severe or a huge problem.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, thanks everyone, for sharing your experiences regarding a slightly uncomfortable topic.

When I'm honest about myself to a point that's kind of embarrassing, it's refreshing to have others respond in kind.

e


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi Enigma. thought id tell you about chiro excercize. You lay on floor looking up at celling. You raise a leg just off floor and at same time raise opposite arm. At same time you also turn your head toward the same side as the raised leg, but keep looking at a spot on the celling. You then do other leg following same sequence of opposites. All the while keeping eyes on spot on celling. Hope makes sense! Dont raise leg high just off floor. If doesnt work at least youve done a good ab workout!


----------



## sming (May 7, 2005)

enigma said:


> Well, thanks everyone, for sharing your experiences regarding a slightly uncomfortable topic.
> 
> When I'm honest about myself to a point that's kind of embarrassing, it's refreshing to have others respond in kind.
> 
> e


I'm the same way, within reason. I don't walk up to people I've just met and announce my mental illness but I'm always super above-board and open. I encourage my friends to tell anyone they want. It's amazing just how many people out there do have one form of mental illness or other, just amazing.

I let my company know some years ago and not only did they give me easier, less challenging work to do (which was what I needed), they gave me money to see a psychologist. The MD even had regular phone meetings with my psych to see what else the company could do. Whilst I realise that's exceptional, I do encourage others to be as open as possible. It often makes your life, and the life of your colleagues (if you are in a job) and friends easier.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

ShyTiger said:


> Hi Enigma. thought id tell you about chiro excercize. You lay on floor looking up at celling. You raise a leg just off floor and at same time raise opposite arm. At same time you also turn your head toward the same side as the raised leg, but keep looking at a spot on the celling. You then do other leg following same sequence of opposites. All the while keeping eyes on spot on celling.


Thanks, I'll try that.



> Hope makes sense!


Very clear and concise. 



sming said:


> I'm the same way, within reason. I don't walk up to people I've just met and announce my mental illness


You _don't_?

I have _mine_ printed out on a sandwich sign!  (And people are always very nice, too. They give me _all_ of their spare change!  )

e


----------



## sming (May 7, 2005)

> I have mine printed out on a sandwich sign!


you must work in marketing or something


----------

